# Ocala rainbow gathering 2014



## Joni

i found some banter on the potential sites and info on what is up after the 2013 ocala forest fire. obviously there is going to be some issues this year but could end up being a good year to go. it may end up at mary's lake(sp)???

well here is the rumour mill for those that you are heading south to ocala, fl. i am guessing hopkins prairie is a potential holding camp being hidden because of the hunting rule that the LEOs have imposed for years and the fire. oh! marion county now has a jailable pan handling rule. 


youtube of the site after the fire - 

rumour mill from the scouts - http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=468846

the light lines-
Florida Lightline(352) 463-0450Florida
Tampa Bay Area Lightline(813) 234-0856Tampa, FL


*Barry208*
*"Two important pieces of news coming out of conversations with Tonee Davis, the Ocala Gathering permit administrator, earlier today. First, the Hopkins Prairie site has been officially reopened and will be reinspected on Friday. There are a few areas where the clean-up needs completion, please assist ASAP. Second, it is very unlikely that there will be a 2014 Ocala Gathering. When (if?) we return in a year or two, (2015 or 2016) as per discussions with the FS, the only logical site will be Lake Mary, a favorite among family. Assuming all goes well, the following year, we will try for another new site within the Ocala NF. A-Cola, therefore for 2014 is likely to be huge, over 1,000. Further, those planning to stay the winter of 2013/2014 in Ocala NF, on public lands, are probably not going find themselves hosted, safe or welcome. Please make plans accordingly. While final decisions will be made in council, on the land, this is the likely direction for the next few years.
Respectfully & with love, Barry*
*Hopkins Prairie off FR 54 to 33, inside, along the trails, searching for hidden campsites"*

*DonnieDarko617*
*"Disregard all rumors of cancellation*. There will be an Ocala gathering whether there is a permit signed or not. Barry208, I believe that by you signing a permit for the gathering the last two years you have given the local officials more power over the matter than they have right to. The constitution grants us freedom to peacefully assemble. The forest fire that was blamed on the gathering was a result of a controlled burn by the Forestry Service becoming unmanageable due to high winds. The blame was placed on The Gathering in order to deter further gatherings from being held in the Ocala National Forest. Also, shortly after the 2013 Ocala Regional Gathering, there was a law passed in Marion County, Florida that makes panhandling of any type a jailable offense. There are many people trying to stop this gathering from happening anymore. We can't let them stop us from gathering on public lands!"


still a bit early to tell what's up, i'll keep looking...
-joni


----------



## CrustyFagabond

I've been involved with a little of the talks for '14. They're needing scouts right now to look into withlacoochie SF. And possibly oceloa NF. 
Ocala is not happy to welcome the rainbow back this year so IF it's held in ONF go at your own risk as it'll most likely not be legal.


----------



## thomas mccoy

its so late for these hiccups.. i hope something solid gets figured out soon.. ive been making plans to atend..


----------



## Joni

in kprevious years that i have gone to ocala i showed up and asked where the hippies were at. that helped alot.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Everytime I go to one of these, I end up drinking in the bush, away from anyone anyways. except the people I want to drink with.  Oh well, by the time this ends, Ill be in Ireland. Drinking with Irish punks.


----------



## Deleted member 20

After the fire there is sure to be a large presence of leo. I am thinkin of hitting a-cola but doubt im goin to ocala.


----------



## thomas mccoy

i guess thats as good advice as any.. i would love to see the gathering happen.. thanks..


----------



## thomas mccoy

yo anyone going to ocala or have any information concering the location??


----------



## Danno603

Heard it might not be that great this time around if it happens at all because of a forest fire at this year's ocala


----------



## thomas mccoy

there is no excuse for it not to happen.. if everyone has the mindset "that its gonna not be fun" or whatever, they need to rethink why they are going to a gathering in the first place.. there is love and happiness to be had no matter the situation..


----------



## Danno603

Right, but I guess Ocala's not feeling it anymore. There's a couple other threads on this


----------



## thomas mccoy

ive seen one other.. and there is a fb event page that i am keeping track of..


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Ill just stay in the bush. Ill also be in Ireland when this is happening. Id much rather be in Ireland then hanging out at Ocala.


----------



## thomas mccoy

freepizzaforlife said:


> Ill just stay in the bush. Ill also be in Ireland when this is happening. Id much rather be in Ireland then hanging out at Ocala.


winter in ireland.. heard that my brotha..


----------



## freepizzaforlife

My band is touring over there all next year.....


----------



## thomas mccoy

holy shit.. that sounds badass.. i would love to hear your stuff.. do you have a webpage??


----------



## thomas mccoy

work is now that its in lake mary area.. someone justify this.. it sound horrible to me.. so many houses so much babylon.. not enough trees..


----------



## Juju beam

Anyone know when the A-cola gathering is happening?


----------



## sideshowbxb

alright I got a question . . . never attended these gatherings but always wanted to but, anyhow, ive been traveling for a number of years mostly comin down here to florida during wintertime then heading west to my home state of texas, to anyone who can tell me, both about the a-cola or Ocala gatherings, how bad be the leos at these places?, in a way I feel this might be a dumb question, cuz, shit pigs are everywhere, they can even fly, but im just interested what peoples thoughts are on there prescence at these events or in the surrounding cities from the gatherings, reason I ask im trying to secure things for myself in the future at these events


----------



## Deleted member 20

The leo I was refereing to were the kind that wear green, ride atvs & or patrol the forests. Last year at a-cola (granted this was just after the ocala fire). There were cops patroling at dawn & actually questioning all they came in contact with. They were also compiling a database of rainbow names in attempt to find specific people & build a case. It seems that hippies are totally cool with spilling every ounce of information to the police. I personally wasnt at ocala but still felt under an abnormal microscope. They actually had pinpointed a few people & were actively trying to arrest them. I am unsure how that has evolved, so. I would advise keeping a manned fire pit, with a shovel & 5gallon bucket of water handy, dogs on a leash etc. As far as, alcohol, nudity & drugs, use your best judgement. Anyone in a-camp is sure to see leo more since closer to front gate. I think all who have nothin better to do should attend regardless. Best way to learn & see things isnt on a forum. As far as the local ciyies beeing saturated with dirty spangers & local leo, i am unsure. I assume if the local consensus is that the rainbow family isnt welcome; its easy enough to pass ordinances & harrass us travelers out in town. Its hard (not impossible) to find an empty intersection, wallmart etc to fly a sign at once the gathering gets going. I get tired of dirty kids & hippies alike acusing me of being an undercover cop while attending. I have still made nice conections with people who didnt judge me. My camo pack, clothes, face & boots are too military, clean & expensive looking to be anything but an undercover. The fact that i have no soul & all dogs think i am the antichrist doesnt help. Im just the grim reaper hanging with mortals is all. If you see me be nice & give me alcohol & all will be well!


----------



## Deleted member 20

After Ocala, usually Feb/March.


----------



## Joni

thomas mccoy said:


> work is now that its in lake mary area.. someone justify this.. it sound horrible to me.. so many houses so much babylon.. not enough trees..


 in previous years the lake mary has been a staging area for those that arrive early. that was years ago though things may have changed.

hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## Juju beam

i figured that much. just really wasnt sure what was going down after what happened in ocala.


----------



## thomas mccoy

im sorry but i havnt figured out what a-cola is?? compared to ocala


----------



## thomas mccoy

Joni said:


> in previous years the lake mary has been a staging area for those that arrive early. that was years ago though things may have changed.
> 
> hope this helps...
> -joni


oh wow okay.. yeah i was curious if it was just a made up spot or if there was something more to it.. i guess thats a good enough answer for me..


----------



## Juju beam

its the apalachicola national forest it's in fl as well


----------



## domo

thomas mccoy said:


> ive seen one other.. and there is a fb event page that i am keeping track of..


May i check out this fb page which you speak of brother?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i have merged all the threads about the ocala gathering into this one thread.


----------



## crow

Hope it happens. I'll be hitchin up there to hit gville, micanopy, and see the wild horses at paynes prairie anyway. Haven't been there in a while.
Tramps will probably be in the area, out of habit, this year.

I've read ONF also has 180 days primitive camping available to anyone so I don't see how it'd be illegal to camp there, no matter your affiliation. But after all, there's always prejudice, and the leo don't have to record their interaction with you in the forest. Nothing we're not used to.


----------



## Deleted member 7149

Anyone know what the weather will be like for the gathering?


----------



## 614 crust

So as far as I know there are people in the woods now. Fat kids kitchen probably won't be there for several reasons. One we feel ocala needs a break as do many others. Two we have a new bus that is not ready yet. There is a crew trying to get it street legal. But regardless of this there will be and there are people in the woods. Undecided if ill be there or not. I Might go help gate since fat kids won't be there. Not sure yet though.


----------



## 614 crust

https://www.facebook.com/groups/614051595332989/

here is some info


----------



## Joni

614 crust said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/614051595332989/
> 
> here is some info



for those that don't have FB......

*"Calijah Lovechild*
Juniper Prairie holding camp needs legal aid...
LEo's say we have 14 days to stay...then must be OUT of the forest for 16 days...
anyone know the regulations?.... no one needs a ticket.

*Kay Noeth*
Spring Creek holding camp directions- From 19 at Altoona turn onto CR 42 toward Paisley. Stay on 42 to Lake Kathryn, then left on FS 06. Stay on FS 06 to FS 77 (look for pile of rocks) turn right then look for brown fencing.

*hisha Alisha*
Re-posted: "Holding camp is still at Juniper Prairie (From 40 take FR 33 north about 4 miles and make an east turn on FR 46 go about two miles to Florida trail and walk south on it about 400 yards and you home) ...we starting a new holding camp in few days ... location will be posted!" -And CW says he loves you long time..."

looks like its happening... for those that can please post updates and information.

hope this helps..
-joni


----------



## winnie

yoyoyo im in maine currently trying to find a ride to ocala anybody got a seat?


----------



## Joni

oops forgot dates in there...

*Kay Noeth*
Spring Creek holding camp directions- From 19 at Altoona turn onto CR 42 toward Paisley. Stay on 42 to Lake Kathryn, then left on FS 06. Stay on FS 06 to FS 77 (look for pile of rocks) turn right then look for brown fencing.
Like · · Share · 1821 · January 13 at 11:20am

that is the most recent FB post


----------



## Joni

winnie said:


> yoyoyo im in maine currently trying to find a ride to ocala anybody got a seat?


try this....
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/q71/1560667_10201991812870311_1537947039_n.jpg


----------

